# Hello from East Angila



## abbas (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello All.

Just a quick intro.

I have a new job starting in Nov and planned in a little break at home for about 3 weeks (much to my wife's dismay!).

So apart from the nursery runs, I plan to learn a new language, hit the gym and learn how to roast coffee! I drink copious amounts at the office so why not roast my own! My wife has graciously assigned the garage for this little "hobby" as she quotes with the caveat that no neighbours can complain and when clothes are hanging I must cease!

So unfortunately this means I will be asking loads of questions and hopefully documenting my success or failures!

Cheers!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

abbas said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Just a quick intro.
> 
> ...


Welcome,

I can't tell you anything about roasting I'm afraid. Also from East Anglia, where abouts are you?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome to the forum.

learn a new language...get fit... and learn how to roast coffee in 3 weeks.

I take my hat off to you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Abbas

Hide the credit card


----------



## abbas (Sep 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Welcome,
> 
> I can't tell you anything about roasting I'm afraid. Also from East Anglia, where abouts are you?


I'm near Huntingdon...



eddie57 said:


> Hi mate welcome to the forum.
> 
> learn a new language...get fit... and learn how to roast coffee in 3 weeks.
> 
> I take my hat off to you


 I should probably clarify... I just want to make a massive dent in the book. At some point, I might even switch my phone from English and see if that helps. In terms of getting fit, I think I might keep it simple and aim to get to 15 minute mile or something. I think it's more about getting into a nice routine and then taking it forward into my new job.

As for roasting, if I can just get to not burning coffee after three weeks, I will be impressed and happy!



Glenn said:


> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Abbas
> 
> Hide the credit card


Lol, my wife mentioned the iPhone and when I was going to get it and she almost chocked on her tea when I said it was too expensive. Then I mentioned Coffee roasting...wasn't impressed...then I mentioned hiding away in the garage for 3 weeks and she soon perked up!


----------



## lammas10 (Sep 14, 2017)

hi, and good luck.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Keep us updated (in English)! Good luck


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I suspect you may be extremely close to me (I'm in St Neots), but I'm really not going to be good at helping you not spend money









Welcome


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I suspect you may be extremely close to me (I'm in St Neots), but I'm really not going to be good at helping you not spend money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also near me (St. Ives) ditto re spending money


----------

